# Lap quilt finished



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Don't you love it when something new turns out! I saw an envelope quilt offered on the barter board (thx ponderosaq) and thought it was so neat, never seen anything like that. It was kid themed so not anything I could use but did look up the process. It went together so well and finally clicked with the fabric I've been saving to make something special for my grandmother. She loves it! Now I think I'm hooked, next one will be baby quilt for a co worker.  Seeing if I remember how to post pix:


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Really neat!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's really different, I like it!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice job, glad to see what you made after your sweet note to me.


----------



## northstitch (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice design !! I have never seen one of those. You sure picked some fun fabric !!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks! She loves covered bridges and called to tell me how fun it is that some of them are inside the little flaps. She's having fun finding little things we stashed for her too and she doesn't mind that I am straight line challenged.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, I LOVE it! I have never seen this pattern before. What a great one! I bet she just loved it to death..it's perfect!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is so neat. And the covered bridges are special.

Congratulations on such a neat project finished and loved.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

the covered bridges...how do you keep the flaps down?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

This would be so nice as a lap quilt for the recliner and you could put tissues in some of the pockets and some hard candies for dry mouth (or just to snack on!) in others.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

What a neat quilt!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

That is pretty sweet!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good job fussy cutting.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really cute! Is each one really a pocket? That would be so useful.


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words. 
cc - were you peeking when I put things in for her to find?????? lol little single packs of tissues, hard candy, nail file, and of course notes and pic of her great great grandaughter and still some empty ones for her to add to. 
DW the flaps stay down well all by themselves right now, the site said you can add buttons, either as an outer decor with velcro type dots under or real use ones. If PonderosaQ comes on again, she may be able to share her experience since she was the one who posted the one I saw (hehe, and full disclosure,waiting for it to come to it's new home/ bought to share with a little friend since hers was so awesome with all these neat buttons)
This should be the link to the video part one of three I used, the first one sets it up so well, the third is ideas more than instruction. It went together so well and although not in an afternoon since I am fast as sewing and kinda slow at un-sewing when I don't like my lines or how I centered a bridge- and the facetime requests from a certain little person.  still really fast start to finish.
http://www.hgtv.com/video/easy-envelope-quilt-video/index.html
Tinker yes each little envelope opens and can have little things put in, I figured she could probably put her small tv remote in one and her phone if they stayed open, but to keep them close when she dozes off.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What a neat pattern! I really like it.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Love the idea for the lap quilt and now my curiosity is what the pattern looks like and just how hard the quilt is to make.. LOL-


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

The video link from hgtv really explained it well - and with pictures easy to see what they mean:
http://www.hgtv.com/video/easy-envel...deo/index.html
They rate it as easy/beginner. It went together really well for me and was fun to do (once I got all the squares and rectangles cut out!) The pattern was basic - each envelope needed a 5x7 inch back piece, 2squares 5.5 inches that became the side pieces and a rectangle 3 and 1/4 by 7. My hardest part was lining up the little corner pieces and sashing between and the rows.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

We are still on slowwwww dial up, so the video might not download for us. So the other question I had was what were the measurements of the lap quilt? I made one out of the denim circles like the jeans quilt I made last spring and it fits the seat of our easy chair just right. 

Elaine


----------

